# Site One goodies



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I just went to 2 Site One's in my area. One is smaller than the other. The main site is a big warehouse. Some good finds:

1.) Lesco Moisture Manager -- I got a quart for $31. I can get 4 applications of this down for my sloped/rocky zoysia front yard... seems like it's just like Hydretain

2.) 0-0-50 - I can get a 50 pound bag of SOP for $23!!!! My centipede will love this every Labor Day.

3.) They have virtually no organic granular options. They strictly carry Lesco synthetic fertilizers, so I was disappointed with that. They recommend a 24-2-11 with 6% iron for zoysia and bermuda. Sounds good.

They also carry 18-0-18 which would be good for my centipede. But my goal is to go organic by next season since I did synthetics this year.

Overall, I like Ewing better. They have GreenTRX for $23/bag and Anderson's Humic DG bags, among other things.

I also have a Woerner Landscape that carries Black Gypsum DG and Harrell's fertilizers. The prices for fert are better at Ewing and Woerner. It was cool to visit, and the main thing I'm excited about is that 50lb. bag of SOP!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just FYI, Lesco Moisture Manager = Hydretain. It's the exact same product with a different name.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Interesting the way they seem to do inventory here.

There are 5 Site One's all within 30 minutes of me. Seems like none of them carry the same product. They do a good job of making sure each one carries different stuff. Or so it seems.

I've always had good service with them.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

bmw said:


> Overall, I like Ewing better. They have GreenTRX for $23/bag and Anderson's Humic DG bags, among other things.


Do you have an account with your local Ewing? I recently went there to pick up GreenTRX and I was charged $33 a bag.


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

wchang23 said:


> bmw said:
> 
> 
> > Overall, I like Ewing better. They have GreenTRX for $23/bag and Anderson's Humic DG bags, among other things.
> ...


How big is a bag? 23.5LBS?


----------

